# new member



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

hey guys been on highlifter a long time came aross this sight seems really kool and less people :rockn:.im from mid ga love to ride when i can ever get away from work.my bikes in my sig the ac is for sale.guees here are some pics.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB and nice rides man.


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

thxs man seems alot of people on here have brutes.if i can sell my ac in time i got my eye on one.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey .... nice ac and honda.. yea alot of folks have brutes on here but we won't give you to hard of a time for riding an artic cat and a honda .....


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

welcome to your new home:bigok:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

welcome ,dont worry about not having a brute. as someone else said in another thread "It's not what u ride as long as your riding". 
nice cat though, for some reason I cant see the honda, it has a x in a little box , might b my computer
:welcome:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Possum (Jun 5, 2010)

WELCOME!!!!! Nice rides you got!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! You don't need a Brute to be here...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> hey .... nice ac and honda.. yea alot of folks have brutes on here but we won't give you to hard of a time for riding an artic cat and a honda .....


Don't listen to Walker. The Brute riders WILL give you a hard time....but it's all in fun. 

Welcome to the best ATV site there is!:bigok:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Seeing that rancher makes me miss mine


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I started out with a Rancher with 26" mudlites & a 2in lift...man that was a fun lil bike. Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome.
Nice lookin AC.I like the green !!!!:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome! Yes there are quite a few brute riders here...but (most) everyone is welcome here. Even the ex-brute ridin' traitors like me...lol


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

thxs for the welcome.i guees i got urge for a big bore


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Welcome to the site and the brotherhood....


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome GA300! If you hang with this bunch of Brute renegades, you'll definitely own one someday! PS...nice kitty you got there.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

welcome GA300, I absolutely love that Honda! I want 2 just like it :rockn:


----------

